# At the 'Hatch, 3-11



## pottydoc (Mar 12, 2017)

Rolled out for camp Friday night with my two brothers and one of my sons. Got a late start on purpose Saturday am, the water was waaaay low in the morning. We started about 10:00 and picked away at the fish till 5:00, ended up with a fairly decent mixed box, trout to 23", a couple legal reds, several flounder, some bsb's, bluefish, and Spanish, along with 8-9 short reds, about the same short trout, and the usual ladyfish and assorted other critters. The later it got, the better the fish bit. We caught most of the reds late afternoon, and could have probably finished off our limit, but the tide pushed us out of where we needed to be. Caught everything south of the river, and everything on Gulps or Mirrodines.


----------



## brotherinlaw (Mar 13, 2017)

Good catchin. Headed down next weekend myself.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 13, 2017)

Good report. I bet the tides are ripping with this moon.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 14, 2017)

It was about as low as I've seen it. Lots of stuff sticking up thats usually under water even at low tide. The fish bit best on outgoing.


----------

